# Salute to Policing Tattoo - Sat 24 Nov (North Bay)



## navymich (19 Nov 2007)




----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2007)

Tattoo to offer 'big, big sound'; 250 musicians expected at event

Chip Kean will be at the heart of one of the biggest sounds to hit North Bay.

The musical director of 22 Wing Canadian Forces Base North Bay Band will direct the Salute to Policing Tattoo at Memorial Gardens, Saturday.

With more than 250 musicians expected to mass on the arena floor for the grand finale, the warrant officer assures the result will be spine-tingling.

"It's stirring," he said. "It will be a big, big sound."

This weekend's event couldn't come at a better time as North Bay's own police service celebrates its 125th anniversary.

The combined event will include a ceremonial sword presentation, the flying of the North Bay Police Service pennant and numerous displays in the arena foyer including police memorabilia and vehicles.

The Ontario Provincial Police will also put on a demonstration of its canine unit.

This is the third year North Bay has hosted a tattoo. In 2006, the event saluted the women of the war years and in 2005 the year of the veteran was celebrated.

But Saturday, the audience will be treated to a much larger performance.

An Ontario police pipe and drum band, comprised of units from police services from across Ontario along with Branch 23 Pipes and Drums, the 22 Wing Concert Band, the Ceremonial Band of the Waterloo Regional Police and the Sault Ste. Marie Sea Cadets Royal Sovereign band and a host of other musical attractions, as well as the Chippewa Secondary School dance department and numerous flag parties, will take part.

And a little theatre will be intertwined with a Blues Brothers routine incorporating a "Cop chase of sorts," Kean laughed.

But it's the final act that's expected to bring down the house, vibrating the very core of spectators with all musicians taking to the floor for the mass band.

The group of more than 250 will play three well-known pieces - Hills of Alva, Highland Cathedral, and the crowd favourite, Amazing Grace. "You get goose bumps. You can't help it with that many musicians and bands playing at one time," Kean said. "It will be a powerful sound."

For Kean, a saxophone player for nearly a quarter century, being at the helm of the 22 Wing band Saturday, rather than playing, is just fine.

"They are both great experiences," he said. "But when you have a 60-piece band and the baton comes down, just that sound, it is a privilege to be able to conduct a big band like that."

Kean also has the opportunity to perform with 22 Wing's jazz quartet.

For those uncertain whether the event would appeal to them, Kean said there is something for everyone.

Kean has received comments from parents who said their children didn't want to go to past tattoos.

"But once they were there, (parents) couldn't talk to them because they were enthralled."

Saturday's Salute to Policing Tattoo will begin with a prelude at 6:45 p.m. and the show at 7 p.m.

Doors will open at 4 p.m. with numerous displays highlighting policing from local, provincial and national perspectives.

The cost of admission is $2 and tickets are available at the Memorial Gardens box office. All proceeds will go to the Special Olympics and the Military Police Blind Fund.


----------



## vangemeren (23 Nov 2007)

This will be a great night of music. I went to last year's performance and loved it.

 I called Memorial Gardens and they said that there are some tickets left but they are going fast.


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2007)

You can get tickets at the Rec Centre on base too.  Can't beat the price!  I've heard only great things about last year's and am really looking forward to the show tomorrow night.


----------



## navymich (26 Nov 2007)

What an AMAZING show!   Here are some pictures from the local paper.  And I'll try and upload a video of the finale.  Between the music, the commentary and the performances, the 3 hours passed quickly.  Definitely a great time!


----------



## navymich (26 Nov 2007)

This is a video from the finale, with all participants joining in for 'Amazing Grace'.  The group in the centre is the Massed Ontario Police Pipe & Drum Band (comprised of pipers & drummers from: OPP, RCMP, York, Sudbury, Toronto).  To the left of the Massed Band is the Ceremonial Band of the Waterloo Regional Police and the Royal Canadian Legion Branch 23 Pipes & Drums.  To the right of the Massed Band is the Royal Canadian Sea Cadet Corp "Royal Sovereign", Sault Ste Marie.  And to the back is the 22 Wing Concert Band.


----------



## ton_ami69 (12 Nov 2008)

My wife and I went to this Tattoo last year, and the one before, and loved it.  Was wondering if anyone knows why there isn't one again this year?


----------



## navymich (12 Nov 2008)

Last year was the first one that I attended in North Bay.  I hadn't realized that it was a yearly event.  I'll email some people back at work to see if they have heard anything one way or another.  Not that I will be home to see it this year if they do end up having one.


----------

